# Film of grease on Car Windscreen



## MANTO (16 Dec 2009)

Hi All,

I have had a film of grease on my windscreen for the past few weeks. i have tried everything to get rid:

Cleaning everyday with window cleaner - goes for a while..
Changing windscreen water
Using new solution in windscreen water after emptying out

I park in same areas and cannot find anyconditions causing it - if anybody could shed any light it would be great,

Could it be the wipers? 

Thanks
M


----------



## TwoWheels (16 Dec 2009)

Are you sure you are not just parked in a '70's drive in movie theatre ?


----------



## pjmn (16 Dec 2009)

Change the wiper blades - there's probably grease still on them...


----------



## MANTO (16 Dec 2009)

TwoWheels said:


> Are you sure you are not just parked in a '70's drive in movie theatre ?


 


Will change the wipers and see if there is a difference.


----------



## Pique318 (16 Dec 2009)

Clean them with a paper towel and some white vinegar. Then get a little bottle of the orange washer bottle additive (don't know the name) from a petrol station and add it to your washer bottle.


----------



## MANTO (16 Dec 2009)

Thanks Pique318, will give that a try before changing them.


----------



## Guest128 (16 Dec 2009)

I think its called OneShot?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Pique318 (16 Dec 2009)

Nope, found it...it's Wurth.
[broken link removed]


----------



## RonanC (16 Dec 2009)

And dont use fairy liquid or anything similar - not good for the paint work of your car


----------



## vectra1 (18 Dec 2009)

Dont laugh at this but I used to drive from one end of the country to the other and horrible conditions and when the windscreen would get greasy like you describe ( caused by road grime)
The only solution was, when it was drizzling, go get a bottle of Coke ( Coca-cola ) turn off the wipers and empty about half the bottle on the windscreen letting it pour from the top and flowing down. Give it a few seconds and put the wipers going. Repeat the process with the second half of the coke... Now this will make you paint look dirty but it will wash off. Trust me on this.. I laughed when I was told about this trick at first. Now I do it regularly.. Like a new windscreen after treatment


----------



## JOEC26 (26 Jan 2010)

Above all, don't use household window cleaner! Its a disaster.


----------



## Pee (26 Jan 2010)

When cleaning the windscreen you need to clean the wipers at the same time, otherwise you're just spreading the dirt.


----------



## joeysully (27 Jan 2010)

vectra1 said:


> Dont laugh at this but I used to drive from one end of the country to the other and horrible conditions and when the windscreen would get greasy like you describe ( caused by road grime)
> The only solution was, when it was drizzling, go get a bottle of Coke ( Coca-cola ) turn off the wipers and empty about half the bottle on the windscreen letting it pour from the top and flowing down. Give it a few seconds and put the wipers going. Repeat the process with the second half of the coke... Now this will make you paint look dirty but it will wash off. Trust me on this.. I laughed when I was told about this trick at first. Now I do it regularly.. Like a new windscreen after treatment



+1 - this works great for an emergency. 
Are you parking under any trees? guess it wouldn't really affect at this time of the year without leaves there would hardly be sap falling on the car.


----------



## MANTO (27 Jan 2010)

The car is parked underground & still having the same problem, I have even changed the rubbers on the wipers,

I am going to order a bottle of the solution suggested above 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Randy (27 Jan 2010)

Have you been having car washed in automatic machine at garage? if you get the wash and wax, it will leave a film on the windscreen. Best bet is to wash windscreen and wiper blades with sponge and proper car wash solution. Until you do this there is no point in adding anything to washer bottle asit will only give you temporary relief


----------



## MANTO (27 Jan 2010)

Randy said:


> Have you been having car washed in automatic machine at garage? if you get the wash and wax, it will leave a film on the windscreen. Best bet is to wash windscreen and wiper blades with sponge and proper car wash solution. Until you do this there is no point in adding anything to washer bottle asit will only give you temporary relief


 
Randy, thats exactly where its come from - no more wash & wax for me. Its being doing my head in - thanks a million


----------

